# KeyListener : keyTyped() nicht nutzbar?



## hdi (8. Mrz 2009)

Hi,

simples Frame mit nem KeyListener. keyPressed wird ausgeführt wenn man ne Taste
runterdrückt, released beim Loslassen.

keyTyped wird doch ausgeführt, wenn man ne Taste runterdrückt und wieder loslässt.

Nun das Problem: hol ich mir den keyCode() von dem Event, liefert es mir immer 0.
(bei der keyTyped Methode, bei den anderen beiden liefert es einen Wert)

Ich kann mit der keyTyped Methode also nicht bestimmen, welche Taste gedrückt wurde.

Was is da los? Funktioniert weder in nem Applet noch in ner Applikation.

In diesem Zusammenhang ne weitere Frage:

Bestimmte Tasten feuern kein keyPressed aus, ich denk mal bei keyReleased ist es
das selbe. zB die Pfeiltasten.
Kann man das also echt nich nutzen?

Wieso ist das KeyListener Interface so eingeschränkt nutzbar? Und gibt's
Alternativen diese Dinge so umzusetzen wie man es gerne hätte?

Danke.


----------



## SlaterB (9. Mrz 2009)

du meinst wohl eher, dass Pfeiltasten kein keyTyped auslösen sondern nur die anderen beiden?
so ist es nämlich bei mir,

und auch in der API nachzulesen, da erklärt sich auch der KeyCode

KeyEvent (Java 2 Platform SE 5.0)

nettes Testprogramm:
How to Write a Key Listener (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI with JFC/Swing > Writing Event Listeners)


----------

